# Osprey didn't show so I called in a coyote.



## GAJoe (Mar 11, 2017)

Went back to the lake hoping that the osprey would show again but took the Foxpro Wildfire II just in case. Didn't have time to slip into the beaver pond again. The Osprey didn't show so I went to "Plan B" and it paid off. I stayed off shore hoping not to be noticed but it didn't work. It took long enough to recognize me as a threat that I got some good images. These are pretty good crops. Was planning on hauling the trolling motor battery out on my bike so I didn't have room for the shotgun.


----------



## Cmp1 (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice shot,,,, across the street from my buddy there is an osprey nest on the top of a cell phone tower,,,, this past summer saw one of them fly in with a fish in it's mouth,,,, no camera, just binoculars,,,, will be there this summer with the camera,,,, and man can they fly high,,,, just about out of sight in the winds,,,, amazing and beautiful,,,,


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 12, 2017)

Beautiful captures Joe.  You are working hard for these shots and it is paying off!


----------



## rip18 (Mar 12, 2017)

Awesome!  Way to pull out a save!


----------



## GAJoe (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks guys!


----------



## riverbank (Mar 12, 2017)

Wow man. Neat pictures.


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Mar 13, 2017)

Great shots ,fo show !


----------

